# Dash went Gator Huntin



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Whooooohhh!! He is a lot braver than I would be!!!
Even if that thing is dead... I would not be standing on it. 
Give that guy a biscut!!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

He was barking and trying to join me. My wife had a hard time taking pictures with him pulling on the leash.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

PERFECT

ALL OF THIS 

GATORS AND REDS


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Between Deb hunting snakes and you hunting gators, it looks like I left Texas just in time!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope done the globe 3x

His pic with the Great Red on the Big Gator and smaller one mouth on the gators back 

2nd to none and I have 96,000 pics real raw pics earned 6 hard drives

only thing that could of been better is the gator Cobs  in the Reds mouth 

few impress me 

this is the winner, shut the barn door lights out ko



1/2 dead I must put my size 22 mellon in a thrill kill Grizz or Polar bears Mouth and Jaws with Big Rudy on my back ;D

This Snipers got Passions and a blind dog that sees more them most of Us

and I want to see the wife who back strapped that gator out

what a Gal 

Priceless to a Viking Warrior  ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Great picture John. I see it winning a few contests. Dash appears to be a no fear kinda dog.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

And another picture of the entire hunt party. This was my wife's first alligator hunt. She is not a hunter. More of a beverly hillbillys Ellie May type. And the conditions were terrible. While on this hunt she did end up cutting the bridge of her nose bad enough that we had to run her to an emergency room in Palestine TX. Luckily they were able to use super glue rather than stiches and the cut was clean, so hopefully there will not be a noticable scar. She was quite the trooper.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Amazing pics as always. I live in Palestine and am a little unnerved by the size of that gator!! My girls are never going to swim in Richland Chambers again. Yikes!!
I'm glad your wife made it out of Palestine's animal hospital alive, it's such a joke.


----------

